# ENS 186 Non-DRC Applicants



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

For all ENS 186 Non-DRC applicant - I'm starting a new thread to see the progress or how long does a Non-DRC processing takes. Please post any update or your timeline so we could see if things are progressing. I know it's a long wait for us but at least we would know if someone has granted a visa for our application type.

My timeline:

ENS Nomination lodge (Non-DRC): 9th Aug 2012.
ENS Nomination acknowledgement letter: 19-Sept 2012.
Visa Application lodge (Non-DRC): 3-Sept 2012.
Visa Application Acknowledgement letter: 03-Oct 2012.


----------



## Bibby25 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi Mireakel,

I lodged my nomination roughly about the same time as yours. Although, I lodged my visa application just yesterday. I was planning on waiting for the nomination to get approved first before I lodge the visa application but after reading the thread numerous times, I felt a bit pressured 

ENS Nomination Lodged on 24th of Aug
ENS Nomination Acknowledgement Letter received on 27th of September
Visa Application Lodged on 16th of October
Visa Acknowledgement Letter not yet received 

By the way, I am trying to reply to your message but it won't let me since I am a junior member and have not made more than 5 posts. Can you send me your contact number and I will give you a call?


----------



## Pomster (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi,

My timeline is as follows:

ENS Nomination lodged 3rd August 2012
ENS Nomination ack letter & allocation of CO received 14 September 2012

My partner is the main applicant and I am de facto. We're both from a low risk country.

We have our police checks and medicals but are waiting for nomination approval before submitting our visa application.

Fingers crossed we all hear something soon.


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

Pomster said:


> Hi,
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> ...


Hi Pomster,

Did your company already follow up with DIAC regarding your nomination application? The last time I called them they said it can take up to 2 months maximum to approved ENS nomination. Your nomination is more than 2 months now. And as per my friend, your CO should contact your employer within a month after allocation.


----------



## eyba11 (Oct 23, 2012)

So far this is my timeline;

Lodged employer nomination on 22 August 2012
Received acknowledgement letter on 26 September 2012, lodged in NSW but letter from Melbourne office.

Haven't heard anything since.


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

eyba11 said:


> So far this is my timeline;
> 
> Lodged employer nomination on 22 August 2012
> Received acknowledgement letter on 26 September 2012, lodged in NSW but letter from Melbourne office.
> ...


Same here. My nomination is lodge on NSW but the acknowledgement letter came from Melbourne office. Does you acknowledgement letter states a CO has been allocated?


----------



## reyrons (Oct 23, 2012)

My ens 186 timeline.

Company MA lodged nomination on 22 Aug.

I lodged visa application on 26 Aug.

Nomination approved on 12 Sep.

Still waiting for ack letter for visa application.

Rang DIAC and advised me that they started to ack. those that applied on Aug. Wait for 1-2 weeks more and will contact them again.


----------



## eyba11 (Oct 23, 2012)

mireakel said:


> Same here. My nomination is lodge on NSW but the acknowledgement letter came from Melbourne office. Does you acknowledgement letter states a CO has been allocated?


The letter did mention it had been allocated to a Case Officer and was 'progressing'.


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

eyba11 said:


> The letter did mention it had been allocated to a Case Officer and was 'progressing'.


I see. We got the same as well. Hopefully any one of us will have update or good news soon regarding our nominations.


----------



## Pomster (Aug 27, 2012)

mireakel said:


> Hi Pomster,
> 
> Did your company already follow up with DIAC regarding your nomination application? The last time I called them they said it can take up to 2 months maximum to approved ENS nomination. Your nomination is more than 2 months now. And as per my friend, your CO should contact your employer within a month after allocation.


No we haven't followed up yet. I might pass this info on to the company today and see what happens.

Did your friend contact DIAC?

Thanks.


----------



## reyrons (Oct 23, 2012)

reyrons said:


> My ens 186 timeline.
> 
> Company MA lodged nomination on 22 Aug.
> 
> ...


Updates:

Received ack. letter for visa application on 24 Oct. No CO allocated yet.


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

reyrons said:


> Updates:
> 
> Received ack. letter for visa application on 24 Oct. No CO allocated yet.


That's great. Your timeline looks great.Do you know which DIAC office process your nomination? How about your visa application? Cheers.


----------



## reyrons (Oct 23, 2012)

mireakel said:


> That's great. Your timeline looks great.Do you know which DIAC office process your nomination? How about your visa application? Cheers.


Melbourne for my nomination. Parramatta for visa application.


----------



## reyrons (Oct 23, 2012)

reyrons said:


> Melbourne for my nomination. Parramatta for visa application.


I have a colleague who lodged his nomination on 12 Sep. We have exactly the same job. So far he has only received ack. letter.

I've got my nomination approved in 3 weeks but for visa application, it took about 8 weeks to receive ack letter.

I rang DIAC once every week until they advised me last Mon to email [email protected]. Maybe this helped.


----------



## thegood (Oct 24, 2012)

Lodged ens 186 on oct 16th for the family and I via an agent.


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

no news, no updates, no visa for this week. looking forward again for next week.


----------



## Mac_83 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mireakel, thanks for setting this one up. Seems it's going to be most relevant to my situation as non - DRC. My company decided to run it themselves so here we are...

My work submitted my nomination on 18th Oct and I did my VISA application the next day so im definitely down the bottom of the pile. 

Was just wondering if anyone has any rough time frames for these non-DRC applications. I think from another thread they were thinking about 2-3months on DRC applications but presumably these will be much longer? 

Thanks,


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

Mac_83 said:


> Mireakel, thanks for setting this one up. Seems it's going to be most relevant to my situation as non - DRC. My company decided to run it themselves so here we are...
> 
> My work submitted my nomination on 18th Oct and I did my VISA application the next day so im definitely down the bottom of the pile.
> 
> ...


Ours might take longer for sure. As far as per their timeframe they are only processing applications before 16 May 2012 in Parramatta office. This might not be completely true as I read on other forums people getting their visa who applied in June non-DRC. Keep us updated whatever progress you have. As far as I know no one has ever got a visa yet who have applied post July non DRC,


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

another week has passed, and no updates still.. looking forward again for next week.


----------



## Mac_83 (Oct 30, 2012)

I just ripped this from another thread. The person who wrote it said he got it from an offical source and it looks like its good news for us although its still sounds like its going to be a very long preocess: 



Will help you with some news: the last week auto response from Parramata Center of Excellence for ENS applications states that for e-lodged applications (post 1st July" the system cannot readily identify "Decision Ready" applications and as a measure they advise to send them a notification with the TRN number and mention that application is Decision Ready...
The allocation of post 1-july application is limited as well.
They enter manually all data in order to generate AKN letters and time frame is 7 weeks to receive such letter and system will be upgraded on 26-nov to automate de generation of AKN letters.
No word about "Decision Ready" filtering.

I applied on 30-jul, Decision Ready with a MA.
AKN letter received : 11- Sep

I'm afraid that it makes no difference now if DRC or NON-DRC...


----------



## simonmy (Nov 3, 2012)

Mac_83 said:


> I just ripped this from another thread. The person who wrote it said he got it from an offical source and it looks like its good news for us although its still sounds like its going to be a very long preocess:
> 
> Will help you with some news: the last week auto response from Parramata Center of Excellence for ENS applications states that for e-lodged applications (post 1st July" the system cannot readily identify "Decision Ready" applications and as a measure they advise to send them a notification with the TRN number and mention that application is Decision Ready...
> The allocation of post 1-july application is limited as well.
> ...


It is true, it is a long process for everyone. You must bear in mind that many applicants wrongly consider that their application is DRC even they don't have medicals, no nomination approved or credentials. I am pretty sure that many other NON-DRC applications are imperfect as well and it takes time for CO to go and ask for documents for either cases, documents which could be sorted out in advance and before a CO is asking the documents. 
I am terified that many people get assessed professionally by DIAC? For example it takes 4 months to get a EA assesment plus other 6 months o hard work to send all paper work.
We ore only known by a TRN for DIAC and some TRNs take longer with much re-work required and other TRNs take less and quality of application is the key...
However, 6 months processing are indicated by DIAC for ALL ENS applicants-186 so this is the big picture..
Good luck to all of us!


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

*Pre July Apps*

I am seeing people who lodge ENS Visa app June 2012 are being approved now for their visa. I do hope they will start soon to process the post July apps in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Pomster (Aug 27, 2012)

mireakel said:


> Hi Pomster,
> 
> Did your company already follow up with DIAC regarding your nomination application? The last time I called them they said it can take up to 2 months maximum to approved ENS nomination. Your nomination is more than 2 months now. And as per my friend, your CO should contact your employer within a month after allocation.


Hey Mireakel,

Has your friend received their nomination approval yet? We're still waiting.... The employer contacted DIAC for contact details of the CO and was told that they don't know because the name of the CO hasn't been recorded on file?! Who know's what happens in that place?! I'm clinging on to "no news is good news!"


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

Pomster said:


> Hey Mireakel,
> 
> Has your friend received their nomination approval yet? We're still waiting.... The employer contacted DIAC for contact details of the CO and was told that they don't know because the name of the CO hasn't been recorded on file?! Who know's what happens in that place?! I'm clinging on to "no news is good news!"


Hey Pomster, unfortunately there are no updates still. Even my nomination which was lodge 9th-Aug has no update yet. My employer send an email to the case officer to follow up but there are no response till now.


----------



## eyba11 (Oct 23, 2012)

FYI - I have received no update either. I'm pretty sure nothings happening.


----------



## Pomster (Aug 27, 2012)

mireakel said:


> Hey Pomster, unfortunately there are no updates still. Even my nomination which was lodge 9th-Aug has no update yet. My employer send an email to the case officer to follow up but there are no response till now.


Hey Mireakel,

Thanks for the response.

Guess we just have to be patient.....i hate being patient!! 

I check on here several times a day so no doubt I will update here as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## Mac_83 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Update*

ENS Nomination lodge (Non-DRC): 18th Oct 2012.
ENS Nomination acknowledgement letter: 5th Nov 2012.
Visa Application lodge (Non-DRC): 19th Oct 2012.
Visa Application Acknowledgement letter: 21st Nov 2012.

Visa is being handled in Parramatta.

Obviously no CO allocated at this stage.


----------



## Pomster (Aug 27, 2012)

So annoyed right now, I swear these people at DIAC don't know their ar*e from their elbow!

In response to an email sent by the company asking for the Case Officer's details a reply was received stating that the nomination hasn't been allocated to a case officer!!!

So the letter we received on 14 september which clearly states "your nomination has been allocated to a case officer and is undergoing further assessment" is just crap?

what a joke.....


----------



## eyba11 (Oct 23, 2012)

Pomster said:


> So annoyed right now, I swear these people at DIAC don't know their ar*e from their elbow!
> 
> In response to an email sent by the company asking for the Case Officer's details a reply was received stating that the nomination hasn't been allocated to a case officer!!!
> 
> ...


I got the exact same reply today. It must be a generic email.


----------



## Pomster (Aug 27, 2012)

eyba11 said:


> I got the exact same reply today. It must be a generic email.


Did you previously receive an acknowledgement letter stating that a case officer had been allocated??


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

Pomster said:


> Did you previously receive an acknowledgement letter stating that a case officer had been allocated??


Hey guys I got the same response as well from immi both for my nomination and visa application. My company was confused as well as the ack letter before said the nomination has been allocated to a case officer but from the email yesterday their response that it is not allocated yet.


----------



## eyba11 (Oct 23, 2012)

Pomster said:


> Did you previously receive an acknowledgement letter stating that a case officer had been allocated??


Yes I did. So a generic letter and generic email response!! Did the email reply come from the Parramatta office? Mine did which is strange as the letter was from the Melbourne office. I wouldn't even guess what's happening over there!


----------



## Pomster (Aug 27, 2012)

eyba11 said:


> Yes I did. So a generic letter and generic email response!! Did the email reply come from the Parramatta office? Mine did which is strange as the letter was from the Melbourne office. I wouldn't even guess what's happening over there!


Yes the email was from Parramatta and the letter from Melbourne.

Email also said standard ENS processing time is 5-7 months yet the website says 6?

I don't think even they know what's going on!!


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm seeing people visa granted that lodge visa application post 1st-July (though DRC. I am excited to hear someone who lodge non-DRC that a case officer has been allocated or visa granted in the next couple of weeks.

Please do post any update. Cheers!


----------



## simonmy (Nov 3, 2012)

Pomster said:


> Yes the email was from Parramatta and the letter from Melbourne.
> 
> Email also said standard ENS processing time is 5-7 months yet the website says 6?
> 
> I don't think even they know what's going on!!


I think they do know, it is just a matter of public liability to declare officially a completion time which may cover some unexpected delays.

You have to trust the system. I applied on 30-Jul (DRC) and I received my PR yesterday, I kept my faith that a CO will be allocated within 10-12 weeks from akn and my assumption was correct. Same I noticed for non-DRC.
You will get there and you will tell me I was right 

Good luck!


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

simonmy said:


> I think they do know, it is just a matter of public liability to declare officially a completion time which may cover some unexpected delays.
> 
> You have to trust the system. I applied on 30-Jul (DRC) and I received my PR yesterday, I kept my faith that a CO will be allocated within 10-12 weeks from akn and my assumption was correct. Same I noticed for non-DRC.
> You will get there and you will tell me I was right
> ...


Hope you are right, this week is the10th week after receiving my ACK letter. I do hope to hear from a case officer at least before Christmas break. Cheers!


----------



## vicki2012 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for creating this forum, it's very helpful.
I lodged my employer nomination on 23rd November 2012. Have not received acknowledgement letter yet. Is this normal?
Lodged my application on 28th November 2012 and received my application acknowledgement letter on 7th December 2012. It says "Your application has been assessed as a valid application". It does not mention anything about case officer as I've read in previous posts.
Both my employer nomination and application status state"In progess".


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

vicki2012 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thank you for creating this forum, it's very helpful.
> I lodged my employer nomination on 23rd November 2012. Have not received acknowledgement letter yet. Is this normal?
> ...


Hi vicki2012, I think your nomination was lodge before the system upgrade, therefore the acknowledgement letter needs to be processes manually. It may take up to 4 weeks. Anyway, as long as your visa application is assessed as a valid application, I believe that means that your nomination is valid application too.


----------



## Hambagahle (Dec 10, 2012)

Morning all

My timeline 

Nom and visa lodged non drc, Melbourne via MA 3 aug.
Ack 22 aug

Regards


----------



## vicki2012 (Dec 10, 2012)

mireakel said:


> Hi vicki2012, I think your nomination was lodge before the system upgrade, therefore the acknowledgement letter needs to be processes manually. It may take up to 4 weeks. Anyway, as long as your visa application is assessed as a valid application, I believe that means that your nomination is valid application too.


Hi Mireakel,

Have you heard about your application yet? I received nomination ack letter today "This letter confirms that your nomination is progressing. Your nomination is waiting to be allocated to a case officer and undergo further assessment."


----------



## J3ss (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi,

My timeline is:

Non DRC - ENS nomination lodged on 29th November 2012.
ENS Nomination ack letter received on 30th November 2012 with statement of “a CO has been allocated”.

I am planning to apply for the Visa application next week (Mid December 2012). Do I need to have medical before or after lodging visa application?
Any help?


----------



## vicki2012 (Dec 10, 2012)

J3ss said:


> Hi,
> 
> My timeline is:
> 
> ...


Hi J3ss, I haven't had my medical. When I called Medical centre, they said I can book medical exams and give me reference number. They said I don't have to do medical exams until CO asks. I'm not an expert on this, let's see other ppl's advices


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

J3ss said:


> Hi,
> 
> My timeline is:
> 
> ...


Hey J3ss, are you in Australia or Phil? You can front load your Medical exam and police check if you plan to lodge onshore. All you have to do is to get appointment with Medibank and have your health exam there. Then just upload your receipt when you lodge your visa application quoting the case reference number from Medibank.


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

vicki2012 said:


> Hi Mireakel,
> 
> Have you heard about your application yet? I received nomination ack letter today "This letter confirms that your nomination is progressing. Your nomination is waiting to be allocated to a case officer and undergo further assessment."


Unfortunately I have not heard anything both on my nomination and visa application. I am still keep thinking positive that I can hear something from DIAC before Christmas...(fingers crossed)....


----------



## icenera (Dec 13, 2012)

Goodmorning all,

This is my timeline:

Non DRC - ENS nomination lodged on 9/11/12.
On 4/12/12 they request 3 more documents (Recommended) by the on-line applications and showing "in progress" on status. I uploaded straight away the requested document (same day).

I didn't receive any news since and my status is still "in progress".

ENS Nomination ack letter not received yet.

Keep on waiting...


----------



## Pomster (Aug 27, 2012)

Quick question.....

I checked the nomination online today, it still says "application received" 3rd August. However, it now says "no attachments available" where previously all of the attachments were....i.e contract etc.

Anyone had the same? Dare I think that the nomination might be moving along or dare I say it, there's been a computer error?!


----------



## eyba11 (Oct 23, 2012)

Pomster said:


> Quick question.....
> 
> I checked the nomination online today, it still says "application received" 3rd August. However, it now says "no attachments available" where previously all of the attachments were....i.e contract etc.
> 
> Anyone had the same? Dare I think that the nomination might be moving along or dare I say it, there's been a computer error?!


Yep same here. They upgraded over the weekend so I guess that has something to do with it. I'll be annoyed if I have to ask my employer to find all the evidence again and re attach it.

I'm sure it will be okay though.


----------



## Pomster (Aug 27, 2012)

eyba11 said:


> Yep same here. They upgraded over the weekend so I guess that has something to do with it. I'll be annoyed if I have to ask my employer to find all the evidence again and re attach it.
> 
> I'm sure it will be okay though.


Thanks, nice to know we're not alone 

Fingers crossed we hear some good news soon.


----------



## J3ss (Dec 5, 2012)

mireakel said:


> Hey J3ss, are you in Australia or Phil? You can front load your Medical exam and police check if you plan to lodge onshore. All you have to do is to get appointment with Medibank and have your health exam there. Then just upload your receipt when you lodge your visa application quoting the case reference number from Medibank.


Thanks Mireakel. Anyway, I am here in Brisbane. 
It is good to see that people in this thread helping each other's queries despite the fact that DIAC is doing very slow to our application. And thanks for setting this forum up for non-DRC's mireakel.
Good luck to all of us!


----------



## vicki2012 (Dec 10, 2012)

eyba11 said:


> Yep same here. They upgraded over the weekend so I guess that has something to do with it. I'll be annoyed if I have to ask my employer to find all the evidence again and re attach it.
> 
> I'm sure it will be okay though.


Nothing has changed on my nomination application. Still show "In progress" with my attached documents. I lodged end of November, it might be in another system


----------



## eyba11 (Oct 23, 2012)

vicki2012 said:


> Nothing has changed on my nomination application. Still show "In progress" with my attached documents. I lodged end of November, it might be in another system


That's concerning. Maybe they are just erasing the English nationals from the system.  Mine is still showing application received too.


----------



## vicki2012 (Dec 10, 2012)

eyba11 said:


> That's concerning. Maybe they are just erasing the English nationals from the system.  Mine is still showing application received too.


Or maybe yours got approved  English ppl got approval quicker


----------



## J3ss (Dec 5, 2012)

J3ss said:


> Hi,
> 
> My timeline is:
> 
> ...


Update:
Visa application (Non-DRC) lodged 18 Dec 2012, got the ack letter at the same day. All necessary documents required has been uploaded.
Hopefully will get good news soon!!!

Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

*Happy Holidays!*

Merry Xmas and Happy new year everyone! Were there any good news from one of us before the xmas break starts? Anyway, I'm wishing everyone would have our much awaited PR status by 2013.


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

Any updates from anyone? non-drc apps? I saw non drc apps being approved but it is from melbourne processing center.


----------



## Pomster (Aug 27, 2012)

mireakel said:


> Any updates from anyone? non-drc apps? I saw non drc apps being approved but it is from melbourne processing center.


Still nothing for us.

Although we applied to Parramatta the ack letter was sent from Melbourne.

It's been 5 months, 1 week.


----------



## Hambagahle (Dec 10, 2012)

At last something to report. 

After 22 weeks ... 186 nomination approved today... (Melbourne office)


----------



## Pomster (Aug 27, 2012)

Hambagahle said:


> At last something to report.
> 
> After 22 weeks ... 186 nomination approved today... (Melbourne office)


Awesome news!

Big Congrats!!!


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

Hambagahle said:


> At last something to report.
> 
> After 22 weeks ... 186 nomination approved today... (Melbourne office)


Congrats! That's great news. Were you informed that you are allocated a case officer? Or you just get the decision straightaway?


----------



## Hambagahle (Dec 10, 2012)

mireakel said:


> Congrats! That's great news. Were you informed that you are allocated a case officer? Or you just get the decision straightaway?


No we were not informed of the allocation of the CO. just the approval of he nom and a question on the visa app...


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

Hambagahle said:


> No we were not informed of the allocation of the CO. just the approval of he nom and a question on the visa app...


Congrats again mate. Hopefully mine will be approved as well by 22 weeks.

I hope things do speed up at Parramatta office.


----------



## longdog (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for initiating this thread! Will be a big help for all the 186 applicants.

My spouse's employer lodged the nomination on 19 Dec. We are applying under the Direct Entry Stream, anyone in the same boat??


----------



## icenera (Dec 13, 2012)

icenera said:


> Goodmorning all,
> 
> This is my timeline:
> 
> ...


update:

17/1/2013 didn't receive the ack letter yet.

I sent an email and receive an automatic answer:

"The network is currently allocating applications for assessment as below: 
Processing Centre	
ENS	
RSMS

Parramatta	
28 June 2012	
15 May 2012

Melbourne	
1 April 2012	
1 April 2012

Perth	
26 June 2012	
16 April 2012

Applications declared as "Decision Ready" by registered migration agents continue to receive priority allocation. However, due to the unprecedented number of applications lodged in June 2012 we can not provide an estimated allocation timeframe.

If your application was lodged before the dates listed above please explain this in your email and we will respond to you as soon as possible.

We are working through our large caseload in the most efficient manner possible and thank you for your patience during this busy period.

Post 1 July 2012 Applications

Due to the large volume of applications lodged before 1 July 2012 our current allocation of
e-lodged cases is limited.

At the moment our system is not readily identifying applications declared as "Decision Ready" by a registered migration agent. As an interim measure we suggest that you send an email to the relevant processing office mailbox advising that the application is decision ready with the TRN number highlighted in the subject line. Please ensure that the application is decision ready."

I hope someone will reply with some answer.

I'll keep you inform, maybe someone is in the same situation.

...and waiting...


----------



## longdog (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi icenera, you haven't received the ack letter for the nomination? or the application?



icenera said:


> update:
> 
> 17/1/2013 didn't receive the ack letter yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## icenera (Dec 13, 2012)

waiting for nomination ack letter


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

it's almost the 23rd week since my nomination was lodge (19th week for my visa). I saw some people DR and Non DR applications has been approved by Parramatta office that were lodge August and September. I'm getting excited assuming mine will be coming anytime now, but having this feeling get's me frustrated and disappointed every end of day when I checked my mail and there are no email from the department. I'm looking forward again for this week and hoping a CO will pick my application.


----------



## longdog (Jan 16, 2013)

according to DIAC website it takes 6 months. You are getting there, hold on!! Good luck!!



mireakel said:


> it's almost the 23rd week since my nomination was lodge (19th week for my visa). I saw some people DR and Non DR applications has been approved by Parramatta office that were lodge August and September. I'm getting excited assuming mine will be coming anytime now, but having this feeling get's me frustrated and disappointed every end of day when I checked my mail and there are no email from the department. I'm looking forward again for this week and hoping a CO will pick my application.


----------



## icenera (Dec 13, 2012)

icenera said:


> update:
> 
> 17/1/2013 didn't receive the ack letter yet.
> 
> ...


Ack Valid Nomination Received today (23/01/2013) from Melbourne office.

"Processing your Nomination
This letter confirms that your nomination is progressing. Your nomination is waiting to be
allocated to a case officer and undergo further assessment."

Also, on the day that I sent the email (17/01) on the website they required 3 documents again, that I already uploaded on December.

On the next day (18/01) I upload it again and the system change date of request in 18/01.

I guess new system doesn't work properly.

Anyway I'm keeping my fingers crossed and keep waiting...


----------



## Hambagahle (Dec 10, 2012)

Hambagahle said:


> At last something to report.
> 
> After 22 weeks ... 186 nomination approved today... (Melbourne office)


Just in time for Australia Day! PR granted today! Life can move forward again.

Recap

Nom and visa app lodged together 2 aug non drc, Melbourne
Nom approved 14 Jan
Visa approved 25 Jan

Take care people


----------



## icenera (Dec 13, 2012)

Hambagahle said:


> Just in time for Australia Day! PR granted today! Life can move forward again.
> 
> Recap
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!

Did your nom or you received any phone call from the DIAC or they requested other documents by internet?

Thanks.


----------



## Hambagahle (Dec 10, 2012)

icenera said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Did your nom or you received any phone call from the DIAC or they requested other documents by internet?
> 
> Thanks.


The application went through a MA and yes there were a few more things they wanted to see.

Regards


----------



## J3ss (Dec 5, 2012)

Hambagahle said:


> The application went through a MA and yes there were a few more things they wanted to see.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations!!!!

I am bit confused, you were saying that your nomination & visa application is lodged as non-DRC, how come you have a MA?

What other things that your CO has asked you?

Regards


----------



## Hambagahle (Dec 10, 2012)

J3ss said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> I am bit confused, you were saying that your nomination & visa application is lodged as non-DRC, how come you have a MA?
> 
> ...


Thanks. We had anticipated a drc app, but in the end we lodged as non drc as there were some circumstances that we needed diac to consider and if necessary ask for more docs. So having an ma doesn't necessarily mean your app will be drc. Hope that clarifies the q. Good luck

Regards


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

*6 months*

6 months have passed since my nomination has been lodge but have not heard anything yet.


----------



## Pomster (Aug 27, 2012)

mireakel said:


> 6 months have passed since my nomination has been lodge but have not heard anything yet.


Such a long time.....we're now at 6 months, 1 week and 1 day...... not that I'm counting.....


----------



## eyba11 (Oct 23, 2012)

From what I have read it seems that all non decision ready applications lodged in August are the ones with major delays.

I still have not received a decsion and I lodged on August 22. Plus all the documents I uploaded are not there.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

eyba11 said:


> From what I have read it seems that all non decision ready applications lodged in August are the ones with major delays.
> 
> I still have not received a decsion and I lodged on August 22. Plus all the documents I uploaded are not there.


I don't know how much of a difference DRC or not actually made. My fiance filed DRC Aug. 8 and just got approved a few weeks ago. Considering the original quoted time for a DRC application, that's a HUGE delay.


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

Hoping this will be good news for us...


ALLOCATION TIMEFRAMES

Pre 1 July 2012 Applications

The network is currently allocating applications for assessment as below:
Processing Centre	ENS RSMS
Parramatta	All Cases Allocated 8 June 2012
Melbourne	All Cases Allocated 1 April 2012
Perth	29 June 2012 26 April 2012

Applications declared as “Decision Ready” by registered migration agents continue to receive priority allocation. However, due to the unprecedented number of applications lodged in June 2012 we cannot provide an estimated allocation timeframe.

If your application was lodged before the dates listed above please explain this in your email and we will respond to you as soon as possible.

We are working through our large caseload in the most efficient manner possible and thank you for your patience during this busy period.
Post 1 July 2012 electronically lodged Applications

Due to the large influx of applications in June 2012, our capacity to allocate post July 2012 electronic applications has been affected. Decision Ready applications are a priority. We are currently allocating 
e-lodged applications received July-August 2012.


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

*DIAC Update*

I called the immi today and was advised that they are currently allocating early July application now.


----------



## eyba11 (Oct 23, 2012)

mireakel said:


> I called the immi today and was advised that they are currently allocation early July application now.


Thanks Mireakel!


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

*Email*

I've got some response from Parramatta office today..

"Thank you for your e-mail.

The nomination and visa applications have not yet been allocated to a case officer. The processing time for
ENS 186/RSMS 187 applications is 6 to 8 months. Please note however that with the changes in systems and legislation, 
we still have a large backlog of paper applications. At the moment, we are not in a position to adhere to the previously 
advised processing standards.

You will be contacted once the application has been allocated to a case officer.

Thank you for your patience. "


----------



## reydzicemmanuel (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Glad to share good news for October-lodged applications. We've got our visa approved today.

I'd thought of sharing our timeline here:

Non DRC, ENS 186 Direct Entry, Parramata office

My timeline:

ENS Nomination lodge (Non-DRC): 13 Sep 2012.
ENS Nomination acknowledgement letter: 04-Oct 2012.
Visa Application lodge (Non-DRC): 8-Oct 2012.
Visa Application Acknowledgement letter: 15-Oct 2012.
VIsa Grant Approval: 26 Feb 2013


----------



## J3ss (Dec 5, 2012)

reydzicemmanuel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Glad to share good news for October-lodged applications. We've got our visa approved today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!!

Glad to here someone in Non-DRC, ENS 186 (esp. Parramata) gets approved... Did you get an email saying that you are allocated with CO?

Cheers


----------



## reydzicemmanuel (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks J3ss,

The email just came in without any advice that our application had been allocated a CO. In the immi website, my application is still even "application received".

I think they've now progressed towards Sep-Oct applications.

cheers,
Reydz


----------



## eyba11 (Oct 23, 2012)

reydzicemmanuel said:


> Thanks J3ss,
> 
> The email just came in without any advice that our application had been allocated a CO. In the immi website, my application is still even "application received".
> 
> ...


I doubt it as I lodged a nomination in August that hasent been approved.


----------



## Pomster (Aug 27, 2012)

This was posted today on another immi forum:

_Hi all

Been reading this thread for a while but never posted.

I thought i'd give the non DRC people a bit of good news. I just got a CO assigned tonight, i applied back i August so its taken almost 7 months!!! Hopefully they are starting to get things sorted now.

FYI I applied using a Labour Agreement if anyone is in the same boat._

A small bit of hope for us August applicants!!


----------



## reydzicemmanuel (Feb 26, 2013)

eyba11 said:


> I doubt it as I lodged a nomination in August that hasent been approved.


Hi Eyba,

I'm not got sure if I got you right.

You mentioned "lodged a nomination in August that hasn't been approved"

Firstly, it is the employer that lodges a nomination, not the PR applicant. Secondly, if the nomination hasn't been approved, check with your employer. IMHO this stage is most critical and I think must be ticked off prior to lodging an e-application. Check if you employer got the "green" light from DIAC.

As for my case, the nomination (Employer-University of Queensland) was lodged 13 Sep, and got approved 4 Oct. I had to constantly check with my employer if they had got the nomination approval. Only then I lodged my PR application by 8 Oct, budged DIAC for confimation of valid application which I got by 15 Oct.

Whilst i had not gone through an MA, but we had all the requirements ready. This includes all medical checks (Medibank), character (both Aus and Phils) and skills (Non-requirement, position nominated-Academic). As such the application was near equivalent to a decision-ready case.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pomster (Aug 27, 2012)

reydzicemmanuel said:


> Hi Eyba,
> 
> I'm not got sure if I got you right.
> 
> ...


Nope, you understood correctly.....there are a few of us whose employers submitted nominations in August and we have yet to hear anything....no case officer...nothing. I will have been waiting 7 months on the 3rd.

Ridiculously frustrating....even more so I imagine for DRC applicants.


----------



## eyba11 (Oct 23, 2012)

reydzicemmanuel said:


> Hi Eyba,
> 
> I'm not got sure if I got you right.
> 
> ...


Hi reydzicemmanuel,

Yeah still waiting for the nomination! Ha.

I have checked with my employer and have enquired directly with DIAC and there is nothing. I will not lodge my application until this is approved.

There seems to be a small pocket of lodgements mid to late August that are not processed. I'm not sure what the deal is but all of my documents disappeared from the online system, however DIAC advised me they are still there.

I have been forced to now request a further 457 just in case I am not approved.


----------



## eyba11 (Oct 23, 2012)

Pomster said:


> Nope, you understood correctly.....there are a few of us whose employers submitted nominations in August and we have yet to hear anything....no case officer...nothing. I will have been waiting 7 months on the 3rd.
> 
> Ridiculously frustrating....even more so I imagine for DRC applicants.


Maybe they have there quota of 'Poms' for the year!


----------



## reydzicemmanuel (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Eyba and Pomster,

Sorry to hear that. 

Indeed that's a long waiting time just for the nomination approval. I do hope immi gets to those mid to late Aug nominations, and at least confirm the nominations and paperworks are fine. 

Those nominations might have taken the brunt of the chaos from the onslaught of pre-July 12 rushed applications and incoming post July'12 e-lodgements. 

How about your employers relodging the nomination (hmm, 574 AUD again) just to induce some movement into it. If they'll say no need, as there is a pending one, at least you'll know they've literally looked into your nomination. If they accept it, it becomes much or a recent endeavour. The latter might be okay as immi might have already streamlined the process this time around. -just my 0.2 cents


----------



## Pomster (Aug 27, 2012)

reydzicemmanuel said:


> Hi Eyba and Pomster,
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> ...


I don't really see any benefit in submitting another nomination...I imagine it will just sit in a pile until they send the ack letter at which point they'll be confused as to why this is being submitted when there is already one in line....I would think it would just lose the company money and possibly worse, void the other application.

Although the wait is really frustrating we're not alone and with the nomination being non-DRC we're also not priority....I think the only thing we can do is wait and hope that things start moving quickly.

Today marks 7 months and 1 day.


----------



## eyba11 (Oct 23, 2012)

Pomster said:


> I don't really see any benefit in submitting another nomination...I imagine it will just sit in a pile until they send the ack letter at which point they'll be confused as to why this is being submitted when there is already one in line....I would think it would just lose the company money and possibly worse, void the other application.
> 
> Although the wait is really frustrating we're not alone and with the nomination being non-DRC we're also not priority....I think the only thing we can do is wait and hope that things start moving quickly.
> 
> Today marks 7 months and 1 day.


Hey Pomster,

Have you heard anything yet? I still haven't received anything. Taken so long I have applied for a second 457.


----------



## Pomster (Aug 27, 2012)

eyba11 said:


> Hey Pomster,
> 
> Have you heard anything yet? I still haven't received anything. Taken so long I have applied for a second 457.


Nope, the company contacted DIAC and received their stock response about allocating apps from July/August and confirming that we haven't been allocated a CO and when we are we'll hear from them within 7 days.

The wait goes on....


----------



## icenera (Dec 13, 2012)

icenera said:


> ENS nomination lodged on 9/11/12
> Ack Valid Nomination Received on 23/01/2013 (after I sent an email to request it)


I am thinking to lodge the my application and pay the 3000$ before receive any answer for the nomination.

I know it is a bit risky but maybe I will receive answer for both the applications together.

I'm a little confused


----------



## vicki2012 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi,

Did any of you lodge on your online application recently?

I lodged my ENS and application around 27th Nov 2012. I submitted my documents a few days later as below.
Attachments provided
Attachments
Evidence Type	Document Type	Description	Date received	Filename
Birth or Age, Evidence of	Aircrew Identity Document	Passport	28/11/2012	Passport.jpg
Evidence of	Australian Federal Police Clearance	Police check	28/11/2012 police check.jpg


When I log on my application and nomination accounts, the date under "Next step" changed to recent date and Progress changed to "Received" or "Required" instead of "Recommended" (see below) 

Next steps
Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment	09/03/2013	Received	Attach document	
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of - Academic Transcript	09/03/2013	Received	Attach document	
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of	07/12/2012	Recommended	Attach document	
Birth or Age, Evidence of - Passport	10/12/2012	Required	Attach document	
Employment Conditions, Evidence of - Other (specify)	09/03/2013	Received	Attach document


All the documents under "Required" were submitted and shown in "Attachments provided". And I have not received any contact from DIAC. Do you notice the same thing? I just want to know if this is system error.
It's almost 4 months for me and after seeing many people lodged in Aug/Sept and not got processed, I can't complain yet (not in another 2 months per DIAC standard processing time  )


----------



## J3ss (Dec 5, 2012)

Any news on this thread?????? I will be on 4 months mark and still waiting......and waiting....... and waiting.........and waiting......arrrrgggghhhh!


----------



## icenera (Dec 13, 2012)

J3ss said:


> Any news on this thread?????? I will be on 4 months mark and still waiting......and waiting....... and waiting.........and waiting......arrrrgggghhhh!


I sent a letter last week to have some update and this is the reply:

"Thank you for contacting the department.

Further to the acknowledgement letter sent to you via email, on January 2013, if you do not hear from us for a while, do not be concerned. You will be contacted by your case officer about any additional information or documents that may be required in order to make a decision on your application.

Due to the demand driven nature of the program, the Permanent Employer Sponsored Entry network is continuing to receive large numbers of employer nominations and visa applications.

This means applications being received through the Melbourne Centre are currently taking several months to be allocated to a case officer for assessment.

As I am sure you can appreciate, most applications come with their own unique set of circumstances and are often lodged with claims of urgency. Due to this, cases that may warrant expedition must be able to demonstrate unforeseen or very exceptional factors to be considered for priority allocation. This includes, providing verifiable evidence of the situation that you possibly find yourself in. Suggestions of school fees, purchasing a home or needing to commence work with the sponsoring employer as soon as possible are not considered out of the ordinary. Unfortunately, in such situations the normal service standards for ENS/RSMS will apply and we ask for your patience. Please trust that we are also eager to progress your application as quickly as possible.

Please be assured that all issues surrounding processing backlogs have been appropriately escalated.

You will be contacted by a case officer within 2 working days of the employer nomination and/or visa application being allocated, with either an outcome for decision-ready cases or a request for additional information or documents.

Until a case is allocated, we are unable to provide you with advice regarding processing timeframes.

We apologise for all inconveniences caused as a result of the delays in allocation.

Clients are requested to explore other pathways, such as the 457 temporary business visa, for all urgent cases where the nominating employer needs the applicant to commence working in the position within the published service standards.

Kind regards"

basically no news, just keep on waiting....


----------



## eyba11 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mireakel, Pomster,

Have you guys heard anything yet? I still haven't heard anything although they did approve a second 457 for me in a week. Maybe the 457 team can work on 186 applications to get them done within 7 months.


----------



## icenera (Dec 13, 2012)

So frustrating!!

My company didn't get any news and I saw people lodged application after me and already approved!! 

I am organizing all documents for my visa application and once ready I'll apply it, whether I have an approval for ENS or not.


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

8 months have past since my nomination and there are still no news or any updates that my application is moving. I'm so tired of waiting now and tempted to withdraw my application and try to refund the money then lodged 189 instead!... i should have done it earlier, and now I don't have choice since I already waited for too long... :-(


----------



## random07 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi

I really hope someone can help me, we applied for our 457 visa in October and the status is still at recieved, and its taking forever to hear anything from them just the same as everyone else. But then today my partner looked at his bank account and there was $540 from the immigration office, does this mean we won't get the visa. We can't understand why we would be declined but my partners boss is away at the moment so we have to wait till he comes back to hear if he's heard anything from the but I'm freaking out!! Anything like this happen to anyone else?


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

Thats weird..did you try to call DIAC and asked about the money?


----------



## random07 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Mireakel, my partner tried to ring but he was on hold for ages and in the end had to give up! Looks like we'll have to wait til monday but im just so worried about it.


----------



## reyrons (Oct 23, 2012)

Finally got case officer assigned.

Here is my timeline:
visa application non drc temporary residence transition lodged on 26 Aug.
Employer nomination approved on Sept
Visa application acknowledged on 24 Oct.

Case officer sent me an email yesterday requesting for 2 documents. She did inform me as well that she has sent this request since 16 of Mar.


----------



## Pomster (Aug 27, 2012)

Finally have a case officer assigned to the nomination. They've requested an updated contract.

Hoping for a positive outcome shortly and then we'll start the wait again with the visa application......


----------



## sudu (Feb 5, 2013)

*Please help*

I am in 457 since 2010....after 2 years company applied for ENS 186 and got approved. After that I applied for ENS 186. And I got bridging VISA with work right and it says that it is under process. Its been 2+ months I have applied.

Now few days back my company has been taken over by another company. My question is ....Is my 457 still valid? What do I need to do? What will happen to my PR application?

Please advice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## icenera (Dec 13, 2012)

Pomster said:


> Finally have a case officer assigned to the nomination. They've requested an updated contract.
> 
> Hoping for a positive outcome shortly and then we'll start the wait again with the visa application......


Good to hear, it is look like if things are finally moving over there.

Let us know and good luck!


----------



## eyba11 (Oct 23, 2012)

Pomster said:


> Finally have a case officer assigned to the nomination. They've requested an updated contract.
> 
> Hoping for a positive outcome shortly and then we'll start the wait again with the visa application......


Nice!

Hope you get the result you want.


----------



## ilovemelbourne (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have applied for a visa subclass 186 - Direct Entry. I didn't wait for the nomination to be approved.

So question for the people who had the nomination refused; do you know the reason? Training benchmark? Any chance to fix it before to void the nomination and thus the application?


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

*PR granted!*

PR granted just today.. nomination has been approved 8:40am this morning and an hour after visa has been approved too.

timeline

nomination lodged: 9 Aug 2012
visa application lodged: 3 Sept 2012
nomination and visa approval: 11 April 2013

Non DRC. Parramatta. Analyst Programmer.


----------



## eyba11 (Oct 23, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## eyba11 (Oct 23, 2012)

mireakel said:


> PR granted just today.. nomination has been approved 8:40am this morning and an hour after visa has been approved too.
> 
> timeline
> 
> ...


Great news for you. Just one question, did you do your medicals in the end?


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

eyba11 said:


> Great news for you. Just one question, did you do your medicals in the end?


No, I did medicals before lodging then upload it straightaway including the police checks on the time of lodgement.


----------



## J3ss (Dec 5, 2012)

mireakel said:


> PR granted just today.. nomination has been approved 8:40am this morning and an hour after visa has been approved too.
> 
> timeline
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Kabayan!!!!!!

I bet you're feeling cloud 9 at the moment . You're patience has been paid off.

And good luck for every one who's still waiting. I'm nearly on a 5-month mark, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

J3ss said:


> Congratulations, Kabayan!!!!!!
> 
> I bet you're feeling cloud 9 at the moment . You're patience has been paid off.
> 
> And good luck for every one who's still waiting. I'm nearly on a 5-month mark, fingers crossed!!!


Thank you kabayan J3ss! good luck to you and all of the people still waiting. keep us posted!


----------



## icenera (Dec 13, 2012)

mireakel said:


> No, I did medicals before lodging then upload it straightaway including the police checks on the time of lodgement.


Congratulation!!

When you went for medical test did you bring with you also the Form 26 or Form 160?

I am referring at this point:

"You must take the following to your health examination:
documentation from the department indicating which health examinations you are required to undertake (this is likely to the take the form of a 'Health Examinations List')"


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

icenera said:


> Congratulation!!
> 
> When you went for medical test did you bring with you also the Form 26 or Form 160?
> 
> ...


can't remember.. i think you need to fill up both.. If you are in Australia, when you call Medibank for an appointment, they will also send you an email about all the documents you required including the forms.


----------



## Mac_83 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Medibank*



mireakel said:


> No, I did medicals before lodging then upload it straightaway including the police checks on the time of lodgement.


Mireakel, Congratualtions on your Visa approval and thanks again for setting up this thread, its been the only thing keeping me sane with updates through the ridiculous wait !

Just on the medical, did you open up the medibank results and upload them to immigration or just give the reference number so they can obtain the results direct?

I'm confident with all the documents ive uploaded except this.

Thanks,


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

Mac_83 said:


> Mireakel, Congratualtions on your Visa approval and thanks again for setting up this thread, its been the only thing keeping me sane with updates through the ridiculous wait !
> 
> Just on the medical, did you open up the medibank results and upload them to immigration or just give the reference number so they can obtain the results direct?
> 
> ...


Thanks Mac_83!, Do not open the sealed envelope. Keep it with you. The only thing you need to upload is the medical reference number which you have in your receipt. In my application, I made a scan copy of the Medibank receipt then upload it online quoting the reference number on the comment. You need to keep the sealed envelope with you so that when case officer required it you can send it directly to them. Most of the time they don't need it as they have access directly to the medibank database to check your medical result.


----------



## Mac_83 (Oct 30, 2012)

mireakel said:


> Thanks Mac_83!, Do not open the sealed envelope. Keep it with you. The only thing you need to upload is the medical reference number which you have in your receipt. In my application, I made a scan copy of the Medibank receipt then upload it online quoting the reference number on the comment. You need to keep the sealed envelope with you so that when case officer required it you can send it directly to them. Most of the time they don't need it as they have access directly to the medibank database to check your medical result.


Great. That's what i thought. 
Thanks again........


----------



## reyrons (Oct 23, 2012)

PR visa granted today ens 186 non drc temporary residence transition.

Here is my timeline:

Employer nomination lodged: 22 Aug
Visa application lodged: 26 Aug
Employer nom approved: Sep
Visa Acknowledged: 24 Oct
PR granted: 13 Apr 

CO sent me a request (Form 80) on 16 Mar by post to my address in Philippines and not thru email or my residential address here in Aus. I've got the info only last Sat, 7 Apr when they replied to my email.


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

reyrons said:


> PR visa granted today ens 186 non drc temporary residence transition.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


Congrats Kabayan!!! Good luck to all for those still waiting..


----------



## Pomster (Aug 27, 2012)

Finally! Nomination approval received today!

Applied non drc on 3rd Aug to Parramatta.

Submitting the application today....


----------



## icenera (Dec 13, 2012)

Pomster said:


> Finally! Nomination approval received today!
> 
> Applied non drc on 3rd Aug to Parramatta.
> 
> Submitting the application today....


Congratulation!!!

Did you received any update from the CO or just nom approval email?

What shows on the DIAC website, sill in Progress?

Are you submitting application ready with all required documents (medical, polices, ecc)

Thanks


----------



## vicki2012 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

My nomination & application lodged in 26-28 Nov 2012. Will be 5 months by next week. No news yet. Any of you lodged yours about the same time? Have you heard anything? It looks like Immi has changed the processing time.
Recent response from Immi is:

"The application has not yet been allocated to a case officer. 
You will be contacted once your application has been allocated to a case officer.
The processing standard for ENS/RSMS applications is 6 to 8 months.
Parramatta Centre of Excellence"


----------



## irisheyes (Mar 24, 2013)

Guys I am so frustrated!! It is nearly 8 months since I submitted my application, 11 months since the whole process started. Im totally pi$$ed off! Feel like I am in limbo waiting for the decision. Am sick of checking my emails daily and the disappointment when there is nothing from DIAC


----------



## sudu (Feb 5, 2013)

PR visa granted today ens 186 non drc temporary residence transition.

Here is my timeline:

Employer nomination lodged: Jul 2012
Employer nom approved: Dec 2012
Visa application lodged: Jan 2013
Visa Acknowledged: Same day
PR granted: 16 Apr 2013

Best of luck to all others waiting.


----------



## icenera (Dec 13, 2012)

any news??

6 months past by, sent an email to DIAC, this the response.

I guess standard because doesn't reply properly to my question

"Thank you for contacting the department.

Whilst there have been some system issues surrounding the lodgement and initial processing of applications for sub class 186 and 187 visas, most of these have now been rectified. Applications lodged after the 24/11/2012 are flagged by the system as agent “decision ready” and are grouped accordingly. Applications which were lodged agent “decision ready” prior to 24/11/2012 were manually identified and sorted. All are now queued according to their status and date.

As always, applications declared to be Decision Ready are the department’s first priority however the volume of such cases at the present time is so significant that our target time to allocation cannot be met. Timelines are a guide only. The department does not and cannot guarantee the time it will take to allocate and process an application as many factors can impact this. Please be assured however that the department does make every effort to meet the target allocation time in as many instances as possible and is working towards continued improvement in current response times.

Similarly this situation is impacted by the unprecedented volume of applications received in the ENS/RSMS processing centres in the last week of June, a significant number of which were declared decision ready and also requiring prioritising. They in turn impact the length and age of our pipeline of Decision Ready applications and therefore our capacity to allocate cases within the timeframes. 

We thank you for your patience and hope to be in contact regarding the outcome of your application soon. 

Kind regards"


----------



## Mac_83 (Oct 30, 2012)

Guys, 

This is a very long shot but if anyone thinks they may have some knowledge on this i'd be very keen to here from you...

My application has been rejected. The ASCO number i was on for my 457 visa was different to the ASCO number i applied for my 186. Seems my company have made a big error here putting me first under a project Admin ASCO code originally (457) then changing it to Insurance Agent for the 186 application which was more relevent and non-existant at the time of the 457 application. 

Because the visa was Temporary Residence Transition stream the above information to them means i have not got the 2 years required in the same roll for my employer. 

It would seem the only option here is for me to withdraw the application ( I have 7 days to do so) and re apply going down the path of Direct Entry with skills assesement. 

As you can apreciate this is not ideal given its taken 8 months for this application to be viewed and i imagine a similar waiting period will apply for the new application. 

Again if anyone thinks they may have some useful info on the matter or can see an alternative i'd be much appreciative. 

Thanks,


----------



## NIC0803 (Apr 4, 2013)

Pomster said:


> Finally! Nomination approval received today!
> 
> Applied non drc on 3rd Aug to Parramatta.
> 
> Submitting the application today....


Thought I would post my timeline to help vent...

Employer nomination lodged March 2012
Employer nomination approved in October 2013
Our application lodged on 13 November 2013
In a general email to DIAC enquiring about status on 
13 May 2013 found out we eventually had a case officer
As of today 28th May we are still waiting to hear something from the actual case officer even though we have emailed him and tried to phone him with no response or luck.

So some advise to anybody about to lodge - do the employer and employee paperwork together. From what I have read on these threads it seems to go quicker. We did them separately thinking we would have the same case officer and it would help - but instead we have been waiting almost 15 months now and still no answer....

Scared to post a complaint on the DIAC feedback online forum that cases after us are getting through because I don't want to irritate the person who is making the decision about my and my family's future, But getting very frustrated and despondent now


----------



## Danar2amir (May 29, 2013)

I know it's a long wait for us but at least we would know if someone has granted a visa for our application type.


----------



## hayabuza (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Guys I am going to apply for 186 ENS can someone give me some advice


----------



## noendinsight (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi Mac,

Sorry to hear about your experience have you made any progress resolving it? When DIAC picked up on the discrepency did they write to you to confirm it first and give you a chance to respond? or did they just slap you with an automatic rejection?



Mac_83 said:


> Guys,
> 
> This is a very long shot but if anyone thinks they may have some knowledge on this i'd be very keen to here from you...
> 
> ...


----------



## kevh_uk (Jul 4, 2013)

*Very worried...*



Mac_83 said:


> Guys,
> 
> This is a very long shot but if anyone thinks they may have some knowledge on this i'd be very keen to here from you...
> 
> ...


Hey Mac_83,

I am quite worried as my employer did exactly the same thing to me. I only applied in May after receiving the nomination approval.

I noticed on my employers application that they had put me down as an Arts Administrator, when my original 457 visa was for a Project Administrator. This raised concerns to me as I knew that it was a prerequisite that you apply for the same ANZCO job as your 457. When I raised this issue to my employers before I put my application in, they said the same as yours that this job was probably better suited to my role, even though I am still in the exact same job! I was worried but I put my application in anyway.

It's been 2 months now and I have received my acknowledgement of valid application etc, but I am worried that I will have the same situation as you and wait 8 months and then be denied on the same grounds. Did you manage to sort anything out? Find a loophole?

I'm wondering if I should contact immigration, or tell my employer, and request that we change the application details before it gets too far along!

Any suggestions anyone?

Thanks

Kev


----------



## Pomster (Aug 27, 2012)

*PR Granted*

Very very pleased to say that we received out PR grant this week!!!!

It actually doesn't feel real! Such a weight off of our shoulders!

Nom (non-drc) submitted 3.8.12
Nom approval received 15.4.13
App (non-drc) submitted 20.4.13
App approval received 2.7.2013

So pleased at how quickly the app was approved as our medicals & police checks were done in May 12 and we were worried we'd be asked to do them again.

Big big good luck wishes to everyone waiting!


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

this is my timeline:

non-DRC, applied under Direct Entry Stream, Melbourne office

Nomination application: 02/08/2013
Acknowledgment letter: 02/08/2013

No any news since then, online status shows "In Progress"


PS: thank you for creating this thread


----------



## Mac_83 (Oct 30, 2012)

kevh_uk said:


> Hey Mac_83,
> 
> I am quite worried as my employer did exactly the same thing to me. I only applied in May after receiving the nomination approval.
> 
> ...


Kev,

Unbelievably late response to this but as you can imagine i've not really had any real reason to be on here since i withdrew my application.

I'm now using a MA, have passed a skills assessment and applied for my direct entry visa DR.

How did you get on with yours?


----------



## chilgerm (Nov 28, 2013)

*Just applied*

Hi guys.

We (partner and I) just lodged our non DR application for 186 Direct entry stream. 
Received the acknowledgement letter yesterday, 27/11/13.
Will do the medicals next week.

How is everyone going? how long have you been waiting for results?


----------

